# Red male cardnial



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello all
I tried my hand had a red male cardinal I used a photo reference. I had a very hard time with this one from the beak to the eyes and the body proportion. I just about put it in the trash but figured might as well just finish it anyways and learn from it.

To top it all off when I pull the masking tape off it pulled the paper up and ripped the paper around the edges which caused the soft pastel dust the stick causing the muddy edges you see. 

I have enclosed the photo reference for comparison to my soft pastel painting . Any comments for taking suggestions on different type of tape to use would be appreciated
Stever


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

First, you did wonderfully. Every painting is a learning experience. You got his colors bold and distinct. A little more work on shadows and hilights will make a more detailed piece.

Second, you can purchase the artist's version of painter's tape at most any hobby store or places with artist supplies. I only tape the corners or on the edges of a pre marked border.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Susan
Thanks for looking. Appreciate your comments.and sugestions.
Stever


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I see improvement here. The glow is gone and that's a good start, how did you accomplish it?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's a very nice cardinal. I like it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Good job! I use masking tape too, if it's too sticky I first run it through my fingers before I tape it to the paper. When taking the tape off carefully pull the tape away from the painting's edge.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Dick
Thanks encouragement. I drew the outline of the bird first and then I taped it off and did all the backdrop colors then I went back and finished a bird
Steverr


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> It's a very nice cardinal. I like it.


Hi Terry
Thanks for taking a look
Stever


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Liz said:


> Good job! I use masking tape too, if it's too sticky I first run it through my fingers before I tape it to the paper. When taking the tape off carefully pull the tape away from the painting's edge.


Hi Liz
Thanks for looking and I appreciate the tip. I'll try it on my next painting.
Stever


----------

